# Fallen Sisters?



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I had a thought about Sisters of Battle falling to chaos. Would this be plausible. Could you use the CSM codex with sister models? Or would it be better to just play them as sisters but houserules them to be fallen and battle brothers/Sisters to Slaanesh? Sisters along with Slaanesh deamons just sound sweet.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well unlike tau or other soulless races they are still human and possibly able to fall. I think it is fairly difficult, if not nearly impossible due to their faith and the kind of contingcies they seem to have in place. Such as the sister repentia and the penitan engines.

Apart from that it could be interesting for a conversion, kind of idea. Also proably would end up being cheaper than the actual sisters models.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fallen Sisters is perfectly plausible. 

My local gw store manager has houseruled it in his store that suitably converted Imperial models can be counted as allies of convenience with daemons and chaos space marines. So I don't see a problem with this at all.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I say do it! at worst you can convert some sisters to Chaos, and use the CSM codex for it?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If I remember correctly there have been a couple of instances of fallen Sisters in the fluff. I think one was in a Cain novel, and I think there was a whole convent of them back in the Deamonfugue comic strip.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't forget "Sister Sin" from the Rogue Trader book :wink:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

And even if people object to houseruling allies rules, at least you will have some awesome fanart available:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> And even if people object to houseruling allies rules, at least you will have some awesome fanart available:


Not bad. Sign me up! :crazy:

Surprised they aren't Slaaneshi though :grin:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I thought this thread was about nuns who became hookers! Back to the other web page I have open


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Not bad. Sign me up! :crazy:
> 
> Surprised they aren't Slaaneshi though :grin:


me too, pleasantly so k:


----------



## KINKYWULFEN (Oct 22, 2015)

Well I have a fallen sister as my dark apostle. It turned out pretty good and it's like one of my only painted figures. She turned out great in my eyes but then again she's my sweat and blood.


----------

